# First Ride Time



## allvitals09 (Dec 1, 2009)

So I just signed up for my first ride along on Fri night, and am really looking forward to putting what ever they let into practice.  This will be my first time on an ambulance not as a patient.  Does anyone have any advice that might be useful.


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (Dec 1, 2009)

Remember to have fun!! Offer to help with the inventory so you know where things are at in the unit if they ask for it. Don't be afraid to ask what the expect from you on calls. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Nick647 (Dec 1, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> So I just signed up for my first ride along on Fri night, and am really looking forward to putting what ever they let into practice.  This will be my first time on an ambulance not as a patient.  Does anyone have any advice that might be useful.



Best of luck!  I see your a Massachusetts person too!  What ambulance will you be riding?


----------



## sbp7993 (Dec 1, 2009)

My advice to you is as follows...
-get to know the ambulance so you aren't looking for things when you need    them on a call

-always follow directions from the other emts/medics

-carry around a notepad to take down any notes you might find useful

-ask questions if you don't understand something or want to know more

-most importantly have fun!

Good Luck


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 1, 2009)

sbp7993 said:


> My advice to you is as follows...
> -get to know the ambulance so you aren't looking for things when you need    them on a call
> 
> -always follow directions from the other emts/medics
> ...



as to the bolded, keep in mind that you are a student, it is not appropriate to question the actions of another provider when in contact w the pt.  Wait until after the call when things have calmed down to ask questions


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 1, 2009)

Honestly I am a little nervous about what boundaries there are for me, however, I am riding with my class instructor and hopefully he will slap me down if I overstep them.  As for where I am riding that is in Swansea.  Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 1, 2009)

I also did my ride time in MA. When I was on a medic only ambulance with AMR I just asked if it was ok if I did vitals and stuff when the medics needed it, and they were more than happy to let me take bp and pulses. I also asked what I equipment I should carry out of the rig when the tones went off. While the medics were finishing up the transfer of care after giving the oral report to the nurses I just cleaned up the back of the rig while the medics filled out paperwork inside and grabbed replacements supplies and linens from the ED. I think all the ambulance crews appreciate another person as long as you don't get in their way. When I was doing my hospital time I helped ambulance crews move patients from the stretcher to the hospital beds, and assisted with hooking up monitors and getting supplies for the nurses.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 1, 2009)

Rules re: involvement depend on your school and the service. When I take students I am told they aren't allowed patient contact. Whether that happens or not I cannot divulge. The only suggestion I have for you is to ask many questions. Try to defer your questions until after the call. When checking out the truck, ask what things are, how/when they are used, etc. It is likely some questions will be thrown back at you, so be prepared to do some thinking. 
It's likely part of your time will be spent in pure boredom, so consider bringing a book (EMS related?), or find ways to learn when posted... Think ahead about different types of calls-- what will you take, why?


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 1, 2009)

For the 6 hour shift that I am there I am hoping for one medical and one trauma call to get a feel for both.  And for reading materials that state test is coming up quick.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 1, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> For the 6 hour shift that I am there I am hoping for one medical and one trauma call to get a feel for both.  And for reading materials that state test is coming up quick.



unless you're at a really busy station be preapred to spend alot of time studying for your state test, if it is slow most crews are real good about helping students to review the material


----------



## EMT Fan15 (Dec 2, 2009)

How would I be able to go on my first ride? I just want to ride-on and get a feel for the career before hopping into a class. I live in Morris County, NJ. Age 15.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2009)

Call your local EMS provider and ask to do a ride-along.


What allvitals was speaking of was a clinical where he essentially works on the ambulance for a shift, putting his EMT-B schooling to real-world practice.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 2, 2009)

Make sure the ambulance is stopped before trying to get out the back. And don't get left behind. 

Also have like two extra pair of gloves in your pockets, you never know when you need another set.


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 2, 2009)

get to know your crew, ask any questions and learn about the ambulance and what the career really is like, and have fun GL.


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 3, 2009)

So I just got an e-mail from my instructor telling me that all Friday ambulances are full and I will need to find another time slot.  Kinda disappointed, but I will survive.


----------



## txemt911 (Dec 3, 2009)

Best advice i can give is to stay calm and ask questions. If you dont know something just ask. Its a learning session !


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just finished my first day of riding and I really enjoyed it.  We had three medical calls varying from altered mental status tho stroke/seizure.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 7, 2009)

EMT Fan15 said:


> How would I be able to go on my first ride? I just want to ride-on and get a feel for the career before hopping into a class. I live in Morris County, NJ. Age 15.


most places req you to be at least 16 (in NJ), usually 18 for a ridealong.  Ask the local EMS Squad (most towns in Morris County have them) what their requirements are, or go down to the squad building one evening and speak to them.


----------



## Medic (Dec 7, 2009)

Watch out for sharps. 

Be careful on scenes of mva's and assaults of any kind.

Be ready for a potentially boring day. example, 14 hours 2 calls all were no goes when on scene. FUN FUN


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 7, 2009)

EMT Fan15 said:


> How would I be able to go on my first ride? I just want to ride-on and get a feel for the career before hopping into a class. I live in Morris County, NJ. Age 15.



Contact your local volunteer squad and find out if they have a Cadet program.  At 15, you might be too young to ride on an ambulance, but they might have other opportunities you might find interesting until you're older.  

And as Dr. Parasite mentioned, the age to become an EMT in NJ is only 16, so that's something to look into next year.  If you join a squad, and the state hasn't eliminated it by that time, the Volunteer Training Fund might pay for your class.


----------



## atropine (Dec 7, 2009)

bring some ice cream or pie, also keep your mousth shut unless asking ?'s, also bring a note pad with you and have some ?'s  written down that you want answered so you look like you know what your doing and find out as much as you can about the company/department and who is on the interview panel.


----------

